# Need new radio



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi All:
I have just had my second radio go dead in about 4 years. I contacted Sirius and they have agreed to waive the transfer since I am on a lifetime subscription. Anyway, I have two cars now with built in radios and will likely use this next one in the house and on my boat. The one that died recently on me is a Stratus so I am not keen on getting another one of those. I'm considering a starmate 5 but thought I'd get suggestions and opinions here before buying. I am only interested in Sirius radios.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd get a Stiletto 2. (I had the 1, fairly good unit.)


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks XMguy. I'm not sure about the Stiletto due to cost and probably won't use all of the features. Looking more for a dock and play type radio. 

How are the FM transmitters now? I have heard they aren't very good. Anyone have any opinions?


----------

